# Getting Too Fat For Your Car



## Fatfanplus (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi.
Here's a question for some of you big people.
I bought my Hyundai Accent 2 years ago when I was 250 pounds.
Great car, with great mileage, and it runs well.
I am now 410 pounds and getting in and out of the car is harder at this size.
It will continue to be hard as I grow.
I'd like to know what kind of vehicles some of the supersized people here drive.
I'd prefer to stick with Hyundai, and just trade in my current vehicle from the same dealer, but I'm willing to look at other brands too.

Thanks!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2013)

If you want to keep your car, you might see if a body shop can move the driver's seat back a little and re-bolt it to the frame. (However, this may revoke any safety warranty in case of a collision or may cause problems if you trade it in. And, it may require further modifications for you to safely reach the foot controls.)

If the seat is too far back to safely reach the pedals, you can add a temporary set of hand controls that will allow you to work the brakes (like a motorcycle does.) I used these a few years and they work pretty good.

I have also had several cars that fit pretty good without modifications - the Chev Malibu, the Chev Acadia or a used Saturn Outlook, the Toyota Sienna or a Ford Tarus. (My wt has varied, but at times was up to 450 lbs.)


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it depends on your shape. I drive a Chrysler 300, but at 440lbs, if I was a pear, I probably wouldn't fit. It is also kind of low to the ground so it may also be hard for some to get out of it.


----------



## musicman (Mar 3, 2013)

The front seats on (almost) any car can be moved back simply by removing the rails which the seats already slide on, and replacing them with longer rails. The seat can still be moved up to its "normal" position for average-sized drivers. The only thing that varies from car to car is how far the rails can be extended. (This is information I've gotten from people who do this for a living.) 

If you want to inquire about this for your car, find a place that does van modifications, or vehicle mods for handicapped drivers. Moving the seats is easy compared to a lot of what they do. Over the years, I've had this done on several different cars to accomodate my wife, who is 500+. There is no warranty violation if it's done properly, nor does it affect the car's safety or its resale. Most of the time, it cannot even be detected by the average person. My wife is a shrewd negotiator, and has even gotten dealers to pay the cost of moving the seats on some cars we've bought. The dealers, however, would not do the actual work. We had to go to a van modification place.

If you have trouble reaching the pedals with the seat moved back, the modification people can put on pedal extenders. These are blocks of aluminum (or something similar) that can be clamped onto the front surfaces of the pedals in less than five minutes. They do not damage the pedals at all, and can easily be removed later for resale.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Mar 3, 2013)

musicman said:


> The front seats on (almost) any car can be moved back simply by removing the rails which the seats already slide on, and replacing them with longer rails. The seat can still be moved up to its "normal" position for average-sized drivers. The only thing that varies from car to car is how far the rails can be extended. (This is information I've gotten from people who do this for a living.)



Thanks! Great advice!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to have a Hyundai Accent, now I got a Mercury Mariner because the Accent became a money pit for me.


----------



## Jah (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I drive a holden barina, which is a small car and barely fits me. I would love a bigger car but can only afford a barina because it's cheap and very fuel efficent.


----------



## ampleampleample (Mar 3, 2013)

Dodge/Chrysler Caravans


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Mar 4, 2013)

Ford F150 Lightning...plenty of room and im 6'2 375


----------



## bigmac (Mar 4, 2013)

ampleampleample said:


> Dodge/Chrysler Caravans



Lots of room yes -- but terrible reliability record -- OK as a used vehicle so long as price reflects this models overall poor quality (i.e. good car if you get it real cheap).


----------



## bigmac (Mar 4, 2013)

f0nzw0rth said:


> Ford F150 Lightning...plenty of room and im 6'2 375



I fit in my old 87 F150 (6'4" 305lbs) but it didn't have as much leg room as you'd expect and there wasn't that much steering wheel clearance (my wife had to move the seat up to reach the pedals and her belly squished the steering wheel.)

The truck went out in a blaze of glory (literally) in 2009 on Highway 99.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 4, 2013)

Most vehicles have consoles nowadays, and very few have bench seats. We have a 2007 Chevy Colorado extended cab pickup with front buckets - I took out the console to give Sandie more room. I'll just put it back in at trade-in time.


----------



## spydermonk (Mar 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a 2003 ford f150. Krystal loves my new truck becpedaause it has push-button pedal adjustment right next to the steering wheel. I am about one foot taller than her so I keep the seat pretty far back. This way she doesn't need to move the seat at all when she drives my truck, she needs only to press a button and the pedals come to her. The only downfall is that the truck rides very high off the ground and I had to install running boards for her to use as a step.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hyundai Equis


----------



## Myn (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in the market for a car in the very near future, and dreading the thought of having to shlep around to dealerships and start out with "will I fit?" This thread is a godsend in terms of what to look for.

Any other suggestions for a very very pear shape?


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Mar 6, 2013)

Myn, I'm with you as well. I was just thinking about this topic the other night because we are also in the market for a new car.

We were planning on buying more of a luxury vehicle. However, I have noticed in many of them the seats are smaller and the center console takes up way more room than they should! My issue(s) is also being tall (5'10") long legs so some cars are too low, I'm about 450+ and very bottom heavy so, my knee hits the steering column when I drive (it's also hard to get in and out). 

So far the only thing I was happy with was the Nissan Titan but I don't care for the gas mileage and as I stated we are in the market for a luxury vehicle. I HATE car shopping!


----------



## Alan (Mar 7, 2013)

VivaLaValerie said:


> We were planning on buying more of a luxury vehicle. However, I have noticed in many of them the seats are smaller and the center console takes up way more room than they should! My issue(s) is also being tall (5'10") long legs so some cars are too low, I'm about 450+ and very bottom heavy so, my knee hits the steering column when I drive (it's also hard to get in and out).
> So far the only thing I was happy with was the Nissan Titan but I don't care for the gas mileage and as I stated we are in the market for a luxury vehicle. I HATE car shopping!



Valerie,
I would suggest you consider getting a lincoln towncar. One of my vehicles is a Town car and I am quite comfortable, even on long trips, at 6'3" tall. Secondly, I have had several BBW/SSBBWs in it(Not all at once...lol), and all were comfy and had no issues(except, MAYBE, with the driver..)...and yes, they were mostly pears, like you, just not quite your beautiful size. I would not think of picking-up a large woman without proper consideration for her. You may want to talk to BBWRayne, as she has a town car and she is about your size. I also get around 25 miles/gallon on the highway, fully loaded, even with alot of "junk in the trunk"(no pun intended). You also would probably not want a vehicle that sets too low to the ground, as it would be encumbersome to get out of with your Huge derriere. The only downside that I can see to the town car, is they quit producing it about 2 years ago, but it was always on Consumer Report's approval list. I would suggest, if interested, purchasing one from an older person, as in that segment of the market, usually they take proper care with maintenance and are generally garaged, or perhaps you feel more secure with a warranty, which your local dealer would be glad to jack you up, but please be advised that most of what is covered, will never happen within the warranty period...read it carefully, and decide for yourself)....hope this helps in your search, let me know how things turn out.

P.S. I love your avater...great profile shot.
If you still have your site, and while we are on the subject, maybe it's time to do a "too big for the car" pic-set and vid.


----------



## musicman (Mar 7, 2013)

VivaLaValerie said:


> We were planning on buying more of a luxury vehicle. However, I have noticed in many of them the seats are smaller and the center console takes up way more room than they should! My issue(s) is also being tall (5'10") long legs so some cars are too low, I'm about 450+ and very bottom heavy so, my knee hits the steering column when I drive (it's also hard to get in and out).





Alan said:


> The only downside that I can see to the town car, is they quit producing it about 2 years ago, but it was always on Consumer Report's approval list. I would suggest, if interested, purchasing one from an older person, as in that segment of the market, usually they take proper care with maintenance and are generally garaged




Yes, if you need a lot of hip room, you may have to go with a discontinued model. My wife is also a supersized pear, not as tall as you, Valerie, but heavier, so we know all about the problems of small seats and center consoles. (Also see my post above on getting the seats moved back.)

If you can figure out what you want, but can't find it locally, you can ask a local dealer to watch for trade-ins nationwide. A good salesman will watch the lists and get back to you. We have bought two large discontinued Cadillacs this way. The dealer had them shipped for free, and required no deposit or commitment to buy on our part. We were told they were owned by "little old ladies in Florida who only drove them to church". Whether that was true or not, they were in beautiful condition. They also shipped a third car, which we rejected because it was owned by a smoker, and it reeked. 

Please let us know what kind of car you eventually get. My wife will probably need a new one in a few years.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2013)

Due to damage to my Chevy Lumina, I had to shop for a new car. I'm short, at 5'3" and a bit over 400 lbs. Car shopping was a real pain in the hinder b/c nothing would fit said hinder. A Dodge Caravan came close, with the console removed, but the seat was squashed up against the door. The Chevy Colorado w/ bench seat also came close, but the seat belt buckle was very rigid and jabbed me uncomfortably. 

We struck gold finding a used Chevy Traverse. It also has a large console, but the seats are very roomy. The only drawback is the fuel inefficiency. For the size of the vehicle it's not that bad (and we do have occasions to use the cargo room), but we do go through the gasoline.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 18, 2013)

One of our favorite people drives a Hyundai Santa Fe that he has enjoyed for several years, though he's apple-shaped. Their son is a little more pear shaped and doesn't have any trouble. It's a very smooth ride.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 18, 2013)

I cannot trumpet the virtues of my fiance's 2011 Toyota Sienna. She is 5'11" and an apple shaped 400lb SSBBW with plenty of room behind the wheel. I'm 6'2" and just south of 350 and it just swallows me.


----------



## ssflbelle (Mar 18, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I cannot trumpet the virtues of my fiance's 2011 Toyota Sienna. She is 5'11" and an apple shaped 400lb SSBBW with plenty of room behind the wheel. I'm 6'2" and just south of 350 and it just swallows me.



Really! is a 2011 got more room than a 2012?
I sat in a 2012 Toyota Sienna weighing 354 and 5'6" and I couldn't even move the steering wheel because it dug into my tummy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 18, 2013)

I was able to fit behind the wheel of my Subaru Outback wagon until I was about 700 lbs and then I couldn't. I didn't have a very large belly. My proportions were/are proportional so I can't speak for someone who has a predominant belly but perhaps no butt. It's not germane to the thread why or how I lost weight, but I did. I'm down to 268, in five years because mobility for my body, never mind a car was an issue and affecting my quality of life.

If you're a SSBBW/BHM, it's a great car as far as room is concerned (don't get a moon roof though, it cuts on head space and if you have a big behind, that's sitting-height you're losing.

Oh and having the seat brackets moved back whether by yourself or a mechanic will almost always nullify your warranty plus it compromises vehicle safety. We did it on a giant Caprice for me and it was no bueno.


----------



## Morganer (Mar 19, 2013)

Myn said:


> I'm in the market for a car in the very near future, and dreading the thought of having to shlep around to dealerships and start out with "will I fit?" This thread is a godsend in terms of what to look for.
> 
> Any other suggestions for a very very pear shape?



BENCH SEAT. Tends to come with column shift, they do. I sort of go like this :doh: whenever I see a car with a pear-shaped SSBBW.. and a console mounted shifter. Almost any car made in the past decade comes to mind..

- Chevrolet Caprice (any also known as Buick Roadmaster (luxo version.)
- Buick Park Ave - a fatty favorite, and for good reason. (Olds 98)

Don't need a huge car, just need room for you? 1997-1999 Buick Century. Even the Limited trim (leather) has a bench seat.

Avoid MGM (Mercury Grand Marquis) they tend to suck.  - Ford Crown Victoria? ..should work. The back seat is roomy :blush:

Anything Japanese, check for a LOW console. Can't think of anything off the top of my head. Doesn't stop me from looking.

European? Same deal.. LOW console, since Japan and Europe tend to love the center console and shifter. *The american cars I quoted have column shift.

Presently got an S-10 Blazer (Tahoe LT, back before the Tahoe became the short Suburban, yes, there are two) - and I am considering getting a screwdriver and unbolting the center console for my pear-shaped SSBBW passenger. At ~450lbs, removing it would make its small-ish seats more like a minivan.. Matter of fact, check out a Honda Odyssey.

Nothing wrong with Chryslers until the transmission dies then it becomes a lawn ornament. Don't get a Ford minivan, either (Windstar, Freestar.) The Honda Odyssey beats any Toyota minivan.

And some large SUVs can be low on people room so be careful.

The bench seat models I listed could seat Mikel Ruffinelli (Diva of Bombshells, the one with 4? news stories, etc,) Echo, Ashley, Kellie Kay.. two to a swat. Sure, cheeks might touch in that scenario, BUT.. the bench seat and column shifter are like a Caprice Classic, nothing but room. 

Weight is not an issue, the car can handle it. That is what engines are for, folks. The suspension may be a little more taxed, sure, but you know what, the "unsafe" argument is a fallacy.. Make sure brakes are in good working order, the engine can pull the weight, and as long as you arent racing a Ferrari with it, safety wil be ensured. Don't let anyone tell you different. People like to sound educated talking about "car weight limits".. Tell them "You simply do not know what you are taking about." Take speed bumps slow, and drive as normal, the engine, trans, and frame can handle the weight and if you need brakes, it will be exaggerated but it is fine. car full of SSBBWS? Put the luggage in too.. and drive safely. That is all there is to it. Inflate the tires, too. (Remember, even Paulee at her heaviest was transported in the rear of a compact Chevy Malibu, newer model. Others I won't name favor Tauruses/Mercury Sables, too.. not sure why, you can do better, though they are cheaply available. Reliability reports vary more than any car I know of.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Morganer (Mar 19, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I was able to fit behind the wheel of my Subaru Outback wagon until I was about 700 lbs and then I couldn't. I didn't have a very large belly. My proportions were/are proportional so I can't speak for someone who has a predominant belly but perhaps no butt. It's not germane to the thread why or how I lost weight, but I did. I'm down to 268, in five years because mobility for my body, never mind a car was an issue and affecting my quality of life.
> 
> If you're a SSBBW/BHM, it's a great car as far as room is concerned (don't get a moon roof though, it cuts on head space and if you have a big behind, that's sitting-height you're losing.
> 
> Oh and having the seat brackets moved back whether by yourself or a mechanic will almost always nullify your warranty plus it compromises vehicle safety. We did it on a giant Caprice for me and it was no bueno.



I would like to comment about the part where you mention how it would be for someone with a belly. When my SSBBW friend and I were car-shopping for a car for her, we looked at a 2002 Subaru Outback. The first thing I did was put the seat all the way back, and tilt the wheel all the way up. The steering wheel dug into her belly so much that she had difficulty exiting the car. We knew right away that the Subaru was too small for her. We ended up getting another model of station wagon, now we have a GMC Jimmy with tilt wheel. Seats are a little tight, but I might unbolt the console for her.

She also likes that the truck does not come with airbags. She considered asking me to deactivate them on the year 2000 vehicle we selected. It was pointed out, however, that that would look very badly for her if she was ever in an accident. Needless to say, she likes the GMC more than the wagon. Her belly still hits the wheel, but not as much as with the station wagon we chose after checking the Subaru, which, while a great car.. simply couldnt handle her.


----------



## Morganer (Mar 19, 2013)

ssflbelle said:


> Really! is a 2011 got more room than a 2012?
> I sat in a 2012 Toyota Sienna weighing 354 and 5'6" and I couldn't even move the steering wheel because it dug into my tummy.



2011 appears to be the first year of the third generation of Sienna, so, unsure how 2012 could have the interior restyled so drastically. It could be but the car show is not until two weeks from now.

Also, I see this: Toyota is the first automaker to offer a factory installed auto-access seat for disabled people. The one-touch rotating, power ascending/descending lift-up seat can lower to within 19 inches (48 cm) of the ground.[17] *This makes no mention as to weight, however; Remember, when Paulee was at her heaviest (well over 700lbs,) the van sent for her literally had a lift that could not handle her weight plus the weight of her electric wheelchair. She was, in fact, too heavy. She had to go up, then the chair. She was too heavy for a dedicated access van lift, so.. Unsure how the Toyota would handle our heaviest ladies here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Sienna

Check out a Honda Odyssey. Was in one last week, getting the GMC sorted out. I scoped the drivers seat; I think some SSBBW couples here have one, judging by pics and videos.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 19, 2013)

For some people who use a wheelchair and need a vehicle to be around, there is a new vehicle that is designed to be around the wheelchair rather than modifiying a vehicle . It is called the VPG MV-1









Website:http://www.vpgautos.com/

In depth tour thanks to SaabKyle04
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c4-4hBdom4&list=LL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> One of our favorite people drives a Hyundai Santa Fe that he has enjoyed for several years, though he's apple-shaped. Their son is a little more pear shaped and doesn't have any trouble. It's a very smooth ride.



I also have a Santa Fe (2007, so not current model) and it fit an approx. 375 lb pear shaped (quite bottom-heavy) SSBBW very well. Also easy to get in and out of (I hate renting sedans now and having to lower myself in/get up to get out). 

Thinking of turning it in for a 2013 Subaru Outback. Haven't got experience with it yet, but it seemed to be equally roomy as my Santa Fe, so worth a look as well.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your responses.
So many cars to choose from!:wubu:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 10, 2013)

Did anyone have any experience with the Toyota Highlander? I am looking at it since, I got good, reviews.


----------



## reuben6380 (May 10, 2013)

I drive a mercury Grand Marque, its your stereotypical "old man car" but its very roomy as most of those are. Awhile back i found myself similarly looking for another car that was accommodating to larger peeps and I found this site, http://www.grandstyle.com/carslove.htm


----------



## biggernbetter (May 10, 2013)

As I get older and heavier I find the most important factor in driving comfortably is the seat height relative to the pavement. It makes a tremendous difference if I'm in something that I doesn't require me to overstress my knees to exit. Club Cab pickups work best for me. Mine is a Dodge RAM 1500.

I understand a lady may not want to drive a pickup. I suggest you look into the Buick Lacrosse. Shaquille O'neal fits into the driver's seat. He's over 7' tall and around 350 lbs. GM claims the Lacrosse gets 36 mpg on the highway.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 12, 2013)

biggernbetter said:


> As I get older and heavier I find the most important factor in driving comfortably is the *seat height relative to the pavement*. It makes a tremendous difference if I'm in something that I doesn't require me to overstress my knees to exit. Club Cab pickups work best for me. Mine is a Dodge RAM 1500.
> 
> I understand a lady may not want to drive a pickup. I suggest you look into the Buick Lacrosse. Shaquille O'neal fits into the driver's seat. He's over 7' tall and around 350 lbs. GM claims the Lacrosse gets 36 mpg on the highway.
> 
> Good luck in your search!



This^^

I'm 5'4" on a good day, and I don't mind climbing up into a vehicle. What I hate is having to pull my butt up out of a seat that feels like it's on the ground. I drive a Toyota truck with a bench seat. Anyone one will fit in it.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 14, 2013)

ssflbelle said:


> Really! is a 2011 got more room than a 2012?
> I sat in a 2012 Toyota Sienna weighing 354 and 5'6" and I couldn't even move the steering wheel because it dug into my tummy.



As reported since we got the car Louise Louise has wandered up and down between 325 & 415.

At no time do I remember a problem with her fitting in the driver's area.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (May 22, 2013)

We used to have an Chevy Avalanche and it was a very comfortable ride. We bought a new truck GM Sierra 2500HD and it is super comfortable. We just did a 5000km road trip for the last 2 weeks and I have no complaints. I have drove my mom's Dodge Journey and I did like it too. Tons of leg room and comfortable seat belts! We rented a Chrysler 300 last month in Hawaii and it was good but too low for my likings. Good luck!!!


----------



## Morganer (May 22, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> I drive a mercury Grand Marque, its your stereotypical "old man car" but its very roomy as most of those are. Awhile back i found myself similarly looking for another car that was accommodating to larger peeps and I found this site, http://www.grandstyle.com/carslove.htm



Yes, any older American car with an actual rear bench seat is SSBBW friendly.

Chevy Tahoe/Suburban *(An SSBBW favorite, also due to ride/step-in height)
Chevy Caprice/Buick Roadmaster 
Ford LTD/Grand Marquis (reliability?)
BUICK ULTRA/PARK AVE (a few BBWs have this)

As to SUVs.. Yes, my ladyfriend enjoys SUVs to cars because it is [ieasier[/i] to "pull yourself up into" a car. This is why I will soon be mdifying my passenger seat with a (likely leather) Ford F150 passenger seat. Seat tracks be damned! Rear seat room behind it is less too, but.. Guess what? And SSBBW passenger will thank me. 

Recently discovered my S10's seats were so narrow (as in, narrower than usual, particularly for a midsize SUV so pre-modification would be fat UNfriendly, mostly, seatbelt accessibity issue) I removed the center console to make room, but did not add in support of some kind yet) that when I took a turn, she was in my lap. And FTR, one cheek took up the factory seat. Ford F150 seat, it is.

The largest mid-size cars can work, but it really is hit-or-miss. I have personal experience with a European model. Was almost the largest one they had, and did fit.. but, when she was at her biggest, it was juuuust small enough to be uncomfortable. Granted, she gained, but still.. The point. More like an 8 out of 10 on fat friendly, not 10 out of 10.

There were also SSBBWs that straight up simply would not fit in the car, no matter how much you moved seat back or wanted it to.

And, a tip: *DON'T LEAN THE SEAT BACK TO TRY TO GIVE SSBBW MORE ROOM!! It makes it harder for her to breathe. You wouldnt think it would, but, having had this discussion about how to be a good FA, how to drop off at a curb THEN park, and not park all the way up to a curb if in a car, but if in an SUV like mine then go for it, makes it easier.. Just sharing some knowledge.*


----------



## NurseVicki (May 22, 2013)

Alan said:


> Valerie,
> I would suggest you consider getting a lincoln towncar. One of my vehicles is a Town car and I am quite comfortable, even on long trips, at 6'3" tall. Secondly, I have had several BBW/SSBBWs in it(Not all at once...lol), and all were comfy and had no issues(except, MAYBE, with the driver..)...and yes, they were mostly pears, like you, just not quite your beautiful size. I would not think of picking-up a large woman without proper consideration for her. You may want to talk to BBWRayne, as she has a town car and she is about your size. I also get around 25 miles/gallon on the highway, fully loaded, even with alot of "junk in the trunk"(no pun intended). You also would probably not want a vehicle that sets too low to the ground, as it would be encumbersome to get out of with your Huge derriere. The only downside that I can see to the town car, is they quit producing it about 2 years ago, but it was always on Consumer Report's approval list. I would suggest, if interested, purchasing one from an older person, as in that segment of the market, usually they take proper care with maintenance and are generally garaged, or perhaps you feel more secure with a warranty, which your local dealer would be glad to jack you up, but please be advised that most of what is covered, will never happen within the warranty period...read it carefully, and decide for yourself)....hope this helps in your search, let me know how things turn out.
> 
> P.S. I love your avater...great profile shot.
> If you still have your site, and while we are on the subject, maybe it's time to do a "too big for the car" pic-set and vid.



I too have a Town Car I love it I am an apple not a pear 397 5'8 at this time and I did get a seat belt extension and mine is 2005 Ive driven there lovely suv as well the 2012 it also fits great! We also like caddys so they may be an option Oh Rented a Crown Victoria in April my seat was electric but passenger was not so I wouldn't buy that one it was ok but not like my town car!


----------



## NurseVicki (May 22, 2013)

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi.
> Here's a question for some of you big people.
> I bought my Hyundai Accent 2 years ago when I was 250 pounds.
> Great car, with great mileage, and it runs well.
> ...




Thanks every one this has been a lot of help to me, as I get bigger and more handicapped!


----------



## Morganer (May 22, 2013)

Nod to the Buick Century, 1997-2005 *NOT the Buick REGAL:*

(from Wiki)

In 1997, the Century was redesigned for the last time, the four-door sedan was the only body style offered (the station wagon was dropped due to decreasing sales), and still a front wheel drive V6-powered configuration. Plainer "Custom" and fancier "Limited" trim levels were carried over from the previous generation. The 1997 redesign moved Centuries to the W-body platform, rejoining its former Regal sibling. In this generation, the Century and Regal were nearly the same car, distinguished only by seating configurations, trim, and engine differences. Since the Century was lower-priced than the Regal, it was also the lower-powered and plainer of the two, offering only a 3.1 L V6. In keeping with its traditional image, *the 6-passenger Century came equipped with a front bench seat and column shifter, while the more performance-oriented 5-passenger Regal came standard with front bucket seats and console shifter.* After the 1998 discontinuation of the Skylark, the Century for the first time became Buick's entry-level car. Buick tried to position the Century as a lower-priced alternative to Japanese family sedans like the Toyota Camry and Honda Accord. For 2003, trim levels were eliminated, leaving one standard model. Additionally, the "Century" nameplate on the front doors was dropped, and only seen on the vehicle's taillights.


----------



## Steve373 (May 24, 2013)

I have no problem whatsoever with old (2000) F-150 4X4. I'm 6'1" and I think about 330-340 lbs....my scale just reads "ERR" lately. My belly is about 59" at widest point under the navel and I don't come close to having my huge gut getting into the steering wheel. The height of a 4X4 also helps ease a fatty getting in and out....great option if you don't mind driving a truck !

I'm sure I'd never fit into any sports car. Motorcycles are fat friendly too.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought a 2014 Subaru Forester today.
It is the perfect SUV for me.
At 5' 10" and almost 450 pounds, I can get in and out very easily without any struggle at all.
Plus it's a highly rated vehicle.


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 21, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> I think it depends on your shape. I drive a Chrysler 300, but at 440lbs, if I was a pear, I probably wouldn't fit. It is also kind of low to the ground so it may also be hard for some to get out of it.



That sucks I was planning on getting one soon. Was hoping there was a way to get work done on the seats so at least in the front would be an old-school bench seat or something...


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread has been super helpful. I am getting ready to buy a new car but at almost 400lbs and being all belly I have a huge difficulty with fighting with the steering wheel! I had a Toyota corolla and I felt like I was squished into a box of sardines! I need more room! Keep the suggestions coming!! I need a car with BELLY room!


----------



## Fatfanplus (Aug 4, 2013)

BigCutie Ellie said:


> This thread has been super helpful. I am getting ready to buy a new car but at almost 400lbs and being all belly I have a huge difficulty with fighting with the steering wheel! I had a Toyota corolla and I felt like I was squished into a box of sardines! I need more room! Keep the suggestions coming!! I need a car with BELLY room!



Like I posted a couple of weeks ago, I bought a new 2014 Subaru Forester and as someone who's 445 pounds, it's got more room than any car I tried out. Plus the steering wheel is adjustable! Go to a dealership and sit in the driver's seat. I think you'll fall in love with the car like I did.

Good luck!!!!


----------

